# Arizona Firefighters - RIP



## Lefty (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm at the firehall, sitting on the bumper of my truck, after changing our station sign to read, "Our thoughts are with Arizona Firefighters". Let me tell you, after a "close call" of my own, back in February, this really is true. This group of guys paid the ultimate sacrifice to try to make others safe. It's not often we think about our mortality, or the inherent dangers we all face when going into work, but every now and then, a call or incident like this really hits home. Unfortunately, there's nothing we can do to bring this group of 19 back, but we can think of their families and friends who now have a hole inside of them. Maybe we can help heal the scar left on their hearts through positive thinking and even prayer, if you are a religious person. Regardless, keep these brave men in mind.

I want to say thank you for your service, to the men who gave their lives - your brothers are thinking about you today.


----------



## scotchef38 (Jul 2, 2013)

Terrible loss.Our sympathies are with all the families who have been affected.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 2, 2013)

Really sad to hear about this. My thoughts are with the family & friends.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 2, 2013)

Well said Lefty.
Firefighters are true heroes.
There aren't a lot of true heroes in the world. My thoughts and prayers for sure.
But if you get a chance, thank a firefighter today. Their job puts your life and safety before their own.


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 2, 2013)

We'll see them at the big one. RIP.


----------



## Mike9 (Jul 2, 2013)

First Texas now this - hero's every one of them.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 2, 2013)

This story hits home for me as both my father and step father are firefighters in Arizona. My step father is retired now after 25 years but my father is still working for phoenix fire dept. Its crazy to think that something this terrible could actually happen to one of them while trying to protect others. I know the group that died were fighting a wild fire and I know that is extremely dangerous. But in the same, this profession is extremely dangerous and we should all be very thankful to have people around that are willing to give their lives to save one of our own.


----------



## don (Jul 2, 2013)

We are fortunate that people will risk their lives for the safety of others. This is a devastating loss, and my heart goes out to their families.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 2, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Firefighters are true heroes.
> There aren't a lot of true heroes in the world.



Hero is a word that is tossed around far too casually these days. But firefighters deserve it every day. I always felt this way as a police officer as well (now retired).. For a test of courage.....Give me bad guys with guns to raging infernos any day of the week, thanks very much. Firefighters are the real deal.


----------



## 77kath (Jul 2, 2013)

It was a terrible shock to me, who have no personal connections here. Thanks to all firefighters.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 4, 2013)

I lost a judo budy a firefighter in WTC. This tragedy brought back all those painful memories. 

Some of these guys were superhuman (holding plank for 45 minutes, that's insane). RIP

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...ona-firefighters-young-dedicated-beloved?lite


----------

